# What can you tell me about this Dan Wesson?



## Matt300ZXT

I'm fairly new to guns. I bought a couple rifles about a year ago and want to get a handgun and my friend mentioned he's wanting to sell a 357. He sent me pics the other day and it's a Dan Wesson 357 Magnum. I've Googled and apparently they're pretty nice guns with great accuracy. I'll link the 4 pics he sent me below.

The markings on the gun are:
Dan Wesson Arms 357 Magnum CTG on the barrel

Dan Wesson Arms Monson, MASS USA 
36293 on the body of the gun

It appears to be in pretty good shape to me, but could probably use a cleaning. He said it comes with another barrel, the 2.5" I think he said. I texted him to see if it comes with any of the other parts I've found they shipped with when new.


----------



## crescentstar69

My uncle had one and I shot it a lot. Very sweet shooter. If you can get it at the right price, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Matt300ZXT

How is $375 for a right price?


----------



## crescentstar69

I would buy it!


----------



## Bisley

I had that same revolver in the stainless model (mine was a 15-2), and it was an outstanding shooter. I gave it to my son-in-law, who loves it, because I got a great deal on a S&W Model 66 that I could shoot just as well, with a 4" barrel.

That's a fair price if it's in good shape.


----------



## barstoolguru

The gun looks beat; the finish is whooped and is no big deal if you don't care. It has to be a left side gate because I see nothing on the right. The bullets are nothing but old silver tips.

the Barrel should not be fitted unless it is done at the factory... Reason is head /cylinder spacing; if it is not right you will get fire/lead splatter out the sides of the gun. My uncle had one and the factory did all the work for free because it is a lifetime warranty 

You never mention price?


----------



## rex

Something is strange with that,I don't recall that barrel shroud shape for a std. ejector shroud.It's a bottom line model though with the fixed sights.

There should be at least a spanner wrench for the barrel/shroud nut and a feeler guage to set the barrel gap.Any will do but I'll be if I can't recall the size.It hit me as being a little large so I want to say over .010",but I can't recall it's been so long.I had a model 15 heavy vent rib pistol pac I gave under $400 for and still kick myself in the butt for parting with it,man was it accurate!The only drawback was the stacking in the trigger,but once it smoothed out you could take advantage of it shooting plates or bowling pins.

Can't tell you what it's worth but a cruise around the gun auctions may get you a general idea.I've seen nice pistol pacs go over 2K last year but don't recall just the pistol,sorry.I'm not sure if they are back up and running yet or not,but they won't be cheap this time around.


----------



## Matt300ZXT

I ended up passing on it. I asked him if it had the tools to change the barrels out and all that and he acted like he thought those were all aftermarket parts and shouldn't have come with the gun and didn't have them. I just didn't feel so hot about it, so I spent the money on a brand new Mossberg 500 instead.


----------



## rex

Probably worked out for the best,finding a barrel wrenck is probably not an easy feat.The 2.5" barrel is useless to me given the size and beefiness of the frame.The 4 and 6" were great handling but the 8" and above could really reach out there and touch something,they were popular in metallic silhouette matches.


----------



## Grunt

I had a couple of DW several yrs ago. Both had the heavy vent rib bbls. Fantastic shooters. Both came with
interchangeable bbls, & wrenches, feeler gauge, etc. Mine were 357 & 44 mag.
The one in the pics, while may be good, looks to have not been taken care of. Not seeing it or shooting it,
I'd have to pass on this one, as you apparently did. Love to have the 357 back. Heck of a shooter.


----------



## rex

Sounds like Grunt knows a bit about these too,I figured this was a dead thread.These things are a competetor with the big Rugers,but they have a step up on them.My next revolver will be a 45LC Ruger and pushed,but I can build that less than a new DW.My God they want a premium compared to the first runs.If you can break in the trigger and deal with the stacking,a Smith will not last as long,there;s beef to them.The cylender lock is well designed,it locks up tight and a reload is about as quick as can be had compared to Smith or Colt.If you hurt one of these it was a fluke lemon or you just plain beat it with stuff you should be using in a small rifle.


----------

